# Various Chain Things?



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Various bits and pieces that came (inherited) in a box with four pocket watches. I've no idea what they are but presumably were attached to the chains?

Apologies as this probably isn't the right place for this, but need to start somewhere!

Any information greatly appreciated.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

These are known as "fobs" and the gold (yes actual gold) George II coin one might be very valuable...would need to see the other side of it to confirm...

The first looks modern silver? Like a souvenir bar...I'd check Hallmark references online for the bottom right "C" mark which will be the date.

Dunno about the second...

Third I mentioned above

Last one's for Rangers?, ? and Masonic all seeing eye with square...


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated. Best keep that all seeing eye in a dark box at the back of the draw then!

More photos attached...


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You have a variety of fobs there, some with Masonic connections

However, the third pic appears to show a George II five guinea coin in mint condition and I would certainly get it checked out as I've never seen one in such condition (dates from around 1729) and could be worth Â£2000 + *but* it could be a replica.

Don't try to remove it from the mount, it needs a skilled jeweller to remove it *without* damaging it

Could you post a pic of the obverse please, it may give a bit more info'

To set the time on your pocket watch, you need to gently pull out the crown to turn the hands

Chris


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> You have a variety of fobs there, some with Masonic connections
> 
> However, the third pic appears to show a George II five guinea coin in mint condition and I would certainly get it checked out as I've never seen one in such condition (dates from around 1729) and could be worth Â£2000 + *but* it could be a replica.
> 
> ...


That is indeed a George II five guinea coin which could be worth as much as Chris says but it's all about condition.

Coin grading is very complex so I'd suggest you take it along to a coin dealer and see what he says...or if you want to sell it pop it on eBay and see where it runs (I bet you'd be surprised!).

I recently sold a George II coin for Â£750...I forget which one it was but it looked in excellent condition however it was actually only a mediumish grade!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there,

in the first pick the date letter looks to be from 1977

All pieces marked for Sheffield after 1975 bare, instead of a Crown, the Rose,so also points to 1977.

I don't understand the Sovereign head though? as this mark was used between the period 1784 - 1890:

Sovereign head ('duty mark'), certifying the payment of the duty,maybe someone can help me on that one?

The Lion is a British mark of quality(sterling)

And the other symbol should be the makers,agents,or sponsors mark.

Hope that helped,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info guys, very impressed! Surprised about the coin, as a young lad in the 70's i can remember my Uncle wearing it a lot, so I'd be wary about the condition. don't think it'll ever be sold though, not unless the bailiffs come knocking!

Found another coin in the box, a 1904 Edward VII sovereign from Perth mint I think. I remember my dad taking to someone to find out a bit more about it, we always presumed that this had some value rather then the larger coin.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

sam. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> in the first pick the date letter looks to be from 1977
> 
> ...


It was the Queen's Silver Jubilee in 1977 which is why pieces were stamped withe Sovereign's head and there were a lot of pieces like this produced as commemorative pieces

Chris 

Edit: The Edward VII sovereign is fetching between Â£275-Â£300

As already mentioned, with coin collecting, condition is paramount however with the gold price being as it is, 'bog standard' sovereigns are fetching that sort of money

See if you can find a 1989 sovereign in your collection


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

a6cjn

That's my magic box of goody's empty now I'm afraid. Might be able to find a couple of coins down the back of the Ikea sofa, but nothing interesting!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Confused no more,thanks Chris,that bit of info will help me with my future purchases. :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

mattveg said:


> a6cjn
> 
> That's my magic box of goody's empty now I'm afraid. Might be able to find a couple of coins down the back of the Ikea sofa, but nothing interesting!


A magic box indeed :yes:

You have some superb pieces there

It might be worth checking your insurance policy to see if they're covered

Chris


----------

